# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  من فوائد  (ﻻحول  وﻻقوة اﻻبالله )

## ابو همام

*ذهب  عوف بن  مالك  اﻻشجعى الى رسول  الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  قال له : يارسول  الله  ان  ابنى  مالك  ذهب  معك  غازيا فى سبيل الله  ولم يعد  فماذا  اصنع ؟
قال عليه الصﻻة والسﻻم  ((ياعوف اكثر انت وزوجتك من قول :ﻻحول وﻻقوة اﻻبالله ))
وذهب  الرجل  الى زوجته   التى ذهب وحيدها ولم يعد 
فقالت له :ماذا اعطاك  رسول الله ياعوف ؟
قال لها : اوصانى انا  وانتى  بقول   ﻻحوﻻ وﻻقوة اﻻبالله 
ماذا  قالت  المراة  المؤمنه  الصابرة ؟
قالت :  لقد  صدق  رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم وجلسا يذكران  الله بقول ﻻحول وﻻقوة اﻻبالله  
واقبل الليل بظﻻمه  وطرق الباب  وقام  عوف يفتح الباب  فاذا بابنه  مالك  قد عاد   ووراءه رؤوس الاغنام ساقها غنيمه 
فسأله ابوه ماهذا ؟
قال :  ان القوم  قد اخذونى  وقيدونى بالحديد وشدو اوثاقى فلما  جاء الليل حاولت  الهروب فلم   استطع   لضيق الحديد وثقله فى يدى وقدمى وفجأة شعرت بحلقات الحديد  تتسع  شيئا فشيئا  حتى اخرجت منها  يدى وقدمى وجئت اليكم  بغنائم  المشركين هذه  
فقال  له عوف يابنى ان المسافه  بيننا  وبين العدو طويله فكيف قطعتها  فى ليلة واحده ؟ 
فاجاب يا ابت والله  عندما خرجت من السﻻسل شعرت  وكأن المﻻئكه تحملنى  على  جناحيها  
سبحان  الله العظيم 
وذهب عوف  الى رسول الله صلى  الله  عليه وسلم  ليخبره  وقبل  ان  يخبره  قال له  الرسول عليه الصﻻة والسﻻم ((ابشر ياعوف فقد انزل الله فى شأنك  قرانا ))
{ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا *ويرزقه من حيث ﻻيحتسب  ومن يتوكل على الله  فهو  حسبه  إن  الله بالغ  امره  قد جعل الله لكل
شئ  قدرا }
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*نعم صدق الله ورسوله،
وجزاك الله خيراً
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

نعم صدق الله ورسوله،
وجزاك الله خيراً



عليه  افضل  الصﻻة  والسﻻم 

بارك الله  فيك
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جزاك الله كل خير الحبيب أبو همام
                        	*

----------


## ود الرياض

*شكرا يا ابوهمام على هذه الرائعة
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*جزاك الله خير
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*لا حول ولاقوة الا بالله 
صدق الصادق الصدوق 
تسلم ابو همام
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

جزاك الله كل خير الحبيب أبو همام



بارك الله فيك
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الرياض
					

شكرا يا ابوهمام على هذه الرائعة



يعطيك العافيه
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

جزاك الله خير



بارك  الله  فيك
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

لا حول ولاقوة الا بالله 
صدق الصادق الصدوق 
تسلم ابو همام



جزاك  الله  خير
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*لا حولة ولا قوة الا بالله 
جزاك الله خير وفى ميزان حسناتك واهلك اجمعين
                        	*

----------


## sara saif

*لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله 

*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النزير
					

لا حولة ولا قوة الا بالله 
جزاك الله خير وفى ميزان حسناتك واهلك اجمعين



اللهم  اميين 
بارك الله  فيك
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sara saif
					

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله 




مشكورة  على المرور  
يعطيك العافيه
                        	*

----------

